# To Chrome or to Black out?



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

So I am about to go through a good deal of exterior modification on my cruze eco, mainly in the form of vinyl wrapping areas.

However, I wanted to stick with one color. The cruze has alot of chrome on it stock. I was thinking of keeping all that and adding a tad bit more chrome, such as on the doorsills, rear bumper, and maybe the mirrors.
After all, we americans have a love affair with chrome.

But, I'm more leaning towards blacking out ALL the chrome on the car instead. And I mean all of the trim. All of it. On top of that, black wrap the roof as well. This will go nice with the badges. (I would keep the chevy emblem chrome surround)
Satin Black is what I'm thinking, as I will also be getting satin black wheels in the future.

What do you guys think?

Does anybody have a car like either of the aforementioned?
in red? or any color for that matter?


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

chrome on the rear bumper? have never heard of that, got any pics of your idea?


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

DKovac12 said:


> chrome on the rear bumper? have never heard of that, got any pics of your idea?


Sorry, Its a bottom trunk piece.
SAA® RD51145 - Chevy Cruze 2014 Rear Trunk Trim


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

IMHO the chrome the Cruze has from the factory is enough...maybe the LTZ door handles and the lower chrome side-molding would be nice, but adding more chrome to the trunk which is already narrow and small and has a huge chrome bar on it is a bit much...if you like it then do what you want, that's just what I think. Blacking out the current chrome would also be cool. 

I have a black Cruze and have basically "accidentally" blacked out the front bumper by installing the ZPEC grille, and since I did that I want to do the chrome bar on the rear as well, but I want to keep my LTZ wheels silver and the chrome under the windows.....but that's just me.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> IMHO the chrome the Cruze has from the factory is enough...maybe the LTZ door handles and the lower chrome side-molding would be nice, but adding more chrome to the trunk which is already narrow and small and has a huge chrome bar on it is a bit much...if you like it then do what you want, that's just what I think. Blacking out the current chrome would also be cool.
> 
> I have a black Cruze and have basically "accidentally" blacked out the front bumper by installing the ZPEC grille, and since I did that I want to do the chrome bar on the rear as well, but I want to keep my LTZ wheels silver and the chrome under the windows.....but that's just me.


I agree that the cruze has enough chrome after going over how much trim would need to be wrapped at the shop today. And at second glance, that chrome bar on the trunk is definitely too much haha. I may just leave it as is, or black out some of the chrome. All of it... is quite alot to wrap. I think the eco has the lower chrome side-molding as well, if youre talking about the chrome strips that run along the bottom of the side doors.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

razercruze15 said:


> I agree that the cruze has enough chrome after going over how much trim would need to be wrapped at the shop today. And at second glance, that chrome bar on the trunk is definitely too much haha. I may just leave it as is, or black out some of the chrome. All of it... is quite alot to wrap. I think the eco has the lower chrome side-molding as well, if youre talking about the chrome strips that run along the bottom of the side doors.


I think if you're gonna add chrome the LTZ door handles are awesome and change the look completely without it being too over the top, and they're only like 80-90$.

But yeah if you wanna black it out go ahead..I've seen lots of blacked out cruzes and it doesn't look bad at all. Personally, I like the look of body colored trim, some people have done that too and it reminds me of the 2005-2007 SS trim vehicles....looks so clean, crisp haha

Here's the difference it makes on the 2007 Malbibu LTZ chrome trim vs SS body color trim.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I think if you're gonna add chrome the LTZ door handles are awesome and change the look completely without it being too over the top, and they're only like 80-90$.
> 
> But yeah if you wanna black it out go ahead..I've seen lots of blacked out cruzes and it doesn't look bad at all. Personally, I like the look of body colored trim, some people have done that too and it reminds me of the 2005-2007 SS trim vehicles....looks so clean, crisp haha
> 
> ...


Interesting Idea, and that Malibu SS looks good, but having a bright red car personally, I think would be hardish to find a perfect vinyl match and, I really like black trim on cars, two toned cars. Black on blue body, white body, red body, silver and gray body all look great on most cars when done tastefully, which isn't that hard. Black on Black can look good, but to me it depends on the car and the tone of blacked out stuff. (satin is usually good, and cant be really achieved with plastidip)

I agree the chrome door handles do look nice. The LTZ rear valence/bumper with black and chrome also looks nice. Or is that part of the RS pack?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

razercruze15 said:


> Interesting Idea, and that Malibu SS looks good, but having a bright red car personally, I think would be hardish to find a perfect vinyl match and, I really like black trim on cars, two toned cars. Black on blue body, white body, red body, silver and gray body all look great on most cars when done tastefully, which isn't that hard. Black on Black can look good, but to me it depends on the car and the tone of blacked out stuff. (satin is usually good, and cant be really achieved with plastidip)
> 
> I agree the chrome door handles do look nice. The LTZ rear valence/bumper with black and chrome also looks nice. Or is that part of the RS pack?


That's an RS thing...and I think it's possible to just get that insert for your bumper, rather than buying a whole new bumper...but I could be wrong. It does look neat though.

I agree blacked out 2 tone cars look good when done right, I just see so many badly done it makes me leery of it haha.

I think you should do that black trim if that's what you want, I'm sure you can find lots of pics of red hot cruzes with the black trim to see if you like it.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Actually here's a few pics...they're honestly probably members on here haha


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Actually here's a few pics...they're honestly probably members on here haha
> 
> View attachment 181761
> View attachment 181769


Thanks! Those do look nice. The one showing the front 3/4 view is slick. But yeah I will do black, I just have to decide how much and where, cause every piece of chrome would be too costly, and perhaps overly done. 
Good to know about the RS bumper piece, ill look into that :bowing:

And I agree I do see blacked out cars not done right everyday.. as well as nice ones everyday. I live in a very car culture heavy area so, lots of inspiration!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

razercruze15 said:


> Thanks! Those do look nice. The one showing the front 3/4 view is slick. But yeah I will do black, I just have to decide how much and where, cause every piece of chrome would be too costly, and perhaps overly done.
> Good to know about the RS bumper piece, ill look into that :bowing:
> 
> And I agree I do see blacked out cars not done right everyday.. as well as nice ones everyday. I live in a very car culture heavy area so, lots of inspiration!


Love when there's inspiration...I don't live too far from Chicago so when I visit up there I see lots of good and bad inspirations! Haha....Look forward to seeing what you do!


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Love when there's inspiration...I don't live too far from Chicago so when I visit up there I see lots of good and bad inspirations! Haha....Look forward to seeing what you do!


There literally was just a race outside my house and a cop came, sirens blaring, camaro smashed into tree..Firetruck, Ambulance, Police, and Tow truck, all with lights flashing like mad, outside my window. Hope the guy is okay.. but I don't condone racing on public streets personally. But yeah.. I think theres a reason why my city's cops drive Chevy Caprice PPV 6.0L V8s.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

razercruze15 said:


> There literally was just a race outside my house and a cop came, sirens blaring, camaro smashed into tree..Firetruck, Ambulance, Police, and Tow truck, all with lights flashing like mad, outside my window. Hope the guy is okay.. but I don't condone racing on public streets personally. But yeah.. I think theres a reason why my city's cops drive Chevy Caprice PPV 6.0L V8s.


No way! That's really epic, although tragic, like Fast and Furious style haha ....the street I live on is like a city street but outside of city limits, and it's long and straight, so lots of motorcycles race on it at night time. Have yet to hear a crash though!! And we have those Caprices here too I usually see them on the highway; in town it's always the Taurus or Ford SUV...I forget if it's the Edge or Explorer.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> No way! That's really epic, although tragic, like Fast and Furious style haha ....the street I live on is like a city street but outside of city limits, and it's long and straight, so lots of motorcycles race on it at night time. Have yet to hear a crash though!! And we have those Caprices here too I usually see them on the highway; in town it's always the Taurus or Ford SUV...I forget if it's the Edge or Explorer.


Probably the Ford Explorer / Police Interceptor Utility Vehicle, as I don't think Ford makes the Edge in Police version. 

But yeah its crazy that it just happened in the last hour as I mentioned car culture here.. all the vehicles are still here..I looked outside to see a family looking like they were grieving. Quite Sad. Never heard or seen a crash before this one, outside my house. Also hearing constant loud burnouts/donuts in the near distance, tipped off by super loud exhausts. Probably in protest. I hear these cars exhausts roaring at night almost every night. It literally is Fast and the Furious..

Ive been to the larger, los angeles car meets like Krispy Kreme meets, etc. Those are generally more civilized and are just park and shows, but awesome to see all the sweet rides. Beautiful women in tastefully modified G35 coupes, 370Zs, and SUBIES are particularly common 

I used to live in Cleveland and visited Chicago occasionally. the ohio, indiana, and illinois highway patrols were always camped out with speed traps. But the highways were FLAT and no traffic until Chicago, so some speeding could have occurred haha


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

razercruze15 said:


> Probably the Ford Explorer / Police Interceptor Utility Vehicle, as I don't think Ford makes the Edge in Police version.
> 
> But yeah its crazy that it just happened in the last hour as I mentioned car culture here.. all the vehicles are still here..I looked outside to see a family looking like they were grieving. Quite Sad. Never heard or seen a crash before this one, outside my house. Also hearing constant loud burnouts/donuts in the near distance, tipped off by super loud exhausts. Probably in protest. I hear these cars exhausts roaring at night almost every night. It literally is Fast and the Furious..
> 
> ...


Wow, very lively where you live!! I need to come there haha. I'm attending my first car meet ever, the big Lordstown Cruze one...I'm nervous that people may be critical and judge-y if a car isn't perfect, they're not like that are they? But I do love drooling over nice cars, so the car show we're all attending will hopefully be a good time.

And yes you're right about the constant speed traps, they even hide at the top of on ramps so you don't see them until they're behind you while you're going 80, such a RUDE thing to do!!


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Wow, very lively where you live!! I need to come there haha. I'm attending my first car meet ever, the big Lordstown Cruze one...I'm nervous that people may be critical and judge-y if a car isn't perfect, they're not like that are they? But I do love drooling over nice cars, so the car show we're all attending will hopefully be a good time.
> 
> And yes you're right about the constant speed traps, they even hide at the top of on ramps so you don't see them until they're behind you while you're going 80, such a RUDE thing to do!!


Nah, I haven't been to a meet where people were too critical or judge-y. Most comments are all positive. If your car is stock, its fine- people just won't be drooling over it. 
You get tickets for going 80? in a 65? :signs053:
Here, if youre in the number 1 (far left, passing) lane, you are going 80.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

razercruze15 said:


> Nah, I haven't been to a meet where people were too critical or judge-y. Most comments are all positive. If your car is stock, its fine- people just won't be drooling over it.
> You get tickets for going 80? in a 65?
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I mean most people here speed, and they finally raised our speed limit to 70 a few years ago, but yeah some cops will even get you going 75 which is the absolute worst.


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

To the OP, with regards to the rear chrome applique on the trunk lid, it sounds like your concern was not being able to find the right color vinyl to cover it if you wanted to have it match the rest of the car.
I have a suggestion for you if you're feeling ambitious. I'm currently in the process of de-chroming the trim on my car. And by de-chromium, I don't mean covering it with something, I'm currently removing (almost done actually) the chrome coating from the plastic. After that I'll be painting the front grille surrounds and bow tie flat/satin black and painting the rear applique body color. So I guess in short, my suggestion might be to just get your rear applique painted body color instead of vinyl wrapping it. It shouldn't be too expensive to get painted as it's a fairly small part. Just get a shop to spray it when they're already painting something else the same color and they should be able to cut you a deal.


----------

